

Diving into concurrency: trying out mutexes and atomics - jvns
http://jvns.ca/blog/2014/12/14/fun-with-threads/

======
nemothekid
I ran the program counter_race.c, messing around with the NUM_THREADS. From
what I can understand, in a perfect world the expected number should be
10,000,000. Is it an error that the article says 20,000,000?

------
podviaznikov
Thanks Julia, as always great educational post!

------
amelius
what are alternatives to mutexes? I find them a software engineering disaster
waiting to happen.

